# zum Mörder werden



## Perseas

Hallo allerseits,

in Bezug auf einen Film:
ein Mann ist im Gefängnis und er sagt: "Mein Name ist Gottfried. Ich bin zum Mörder geworden"_._
Wäre "Ich bin Mörder geworden" eine andere Möglichkeit, d.h ergibt dies den gleichen Sinn, oder gibt es nicht? Vielen Dank.


----------



## berndf

_Ich bin Mörder geworden_ hört sich schräg an, so als hättest Du Dir dies als Beruf ausgesucht, so wie_ Ich bin Bäcker geworden_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _Ich bin Mörder geworden_ hört sich schräg an, so als hättest Du Dir dies als Beruf ausgesucht, so wie_ Ich bin Bäcker geworden_.


Soll man verstehen, dass der Umstand sich ohne 'zu' absichtlich, und mit 'zu' zufällig ereignet hat ?


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



bearded man said:


> Soll man verstehen, dass der Umstand sich ohne 'zu' absichtlich, und mit 'zu' zufällig ereignet hat ?



Die Version mit "zu" legt die Betonung auf eine Entwicklung, die eine Person genommen hat. Nach meinem Verständnis legt sie in einem solchen Zusammenhang auch nahe, dass Kräfte außerhalb der Verantwortung einer Person dafür gesorgt haben, dass diese Person sich in einer bestimmten Weise entwickelt hat.

_Um dem Druck seines gewalttätigen Vaters zu entgehen, ist der Junge zum Lügner geworden_.
_Wegen ihrer ständigen Ängste hat sie sich aus allem zurückgezogen und ist sie zu einer sehr einsamen Person geworden_.

Es geht also nicht um eine Wahl, die man trifft (wie bei einer Berufswahl; "er ist Arzt geworden"), sondern um eine Entwicklung. So kann man dann sagen:
_Durch sein Bemühen, den Menschen sorgfältig zuzuhören, ist er zu einem sehr guten Arzt geworden_.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Beruf


Das liegt aber am fehlenden Artikel: _Ich bin Polizist/Kaufmann/Lehrer geworden.
_Zugegeben, auch _Ich bin *ein* Mörder geworden _klingt schräg.

Nun derselbe Mensch nach fünf Jahren Gefängnis:

_Seit der Tat ist er *ein besserer Mensch* geworden. _vs. _Seit der Tat ist er *zu einem besseren Menschen* geworden.
_
Ich gehöre ja eigentlich zu denen, die behaupten, Verschiedenes könne nicht gleichbedeutend sein. Ich hör' da aber keinen Unterschied. Wie geht's Euch? Gibt's verschiedene Konnotationen?


PS
Bezogen auf Sowkas Satz:
_[...__,__] __ist er *ein sehr guter Arzt* geworden._ vs. _[...__,__] __ist er *zu einem sehr guten Arzt* geworden.


_PPS
Danke, Sowka, jetzt ist es mir auch klar geworden: _zu_ betont das Schrittweise, die


Sowka said:


> Entwicklung


----------



## bearded

Danke, Sowka, aber bitte geh auch auf die Version ohne 'zu' etwas tiefer  ein, und gib mir/uns auch so eine schöne Erklärung.
Ich bin Professor geworden / ich bin Verbrecher geworden
Nur Wille oder auch Schicksal ?  
EDIT crossed with SR


----------



## Sowka

bearded man said:


> Danke, Sowka, aber bitte geh auch auf die Version ohne 'zu' etwas tiefer  ein, und gib mir/uns auch so eine schöne Erklärung.
> Ich bin Professor geworden / ich bin Verbrecher geworden
> Nur Wille oder auch Schicksal ?


Das signalisiert für mich ganz klar eine Entscheidung (und das ist auch der Grund, denke ich, warum "ich bin Mörder geworden", "ich bin Verbrecher geworden" so seltsam klingen).

Auch in Schimmelreiters Beispiel (Beitrag Nr. 5) würde ich das so sehen, dass "er ist ein besserer Mensch geworden" sich stärker auf die Entscheidung des Menschen bezieht, ein besserer Mensch zu werden, und "er ist zu einem besseren Menschen geworden" sich stärker darauf bezieht, wie die Erfahrungen, Erkenntnisse etc ihn in diese Richtung entwickelt haben.


----------



## Frieder

_Zu etwas werden_ beinhaltet für mich eine Art von Wandlung oder gar Verwandlung.
Man könnte es in etwa gleichsetzen mit sich _zu etwas wandeln_. Wenn ich sage:
"Wenn ich sowas seh', werd' ich zum Tier", so bedeutet das, dass ich mich von
einem normalen Menschen in ein (wildes) Tier verwandle. Ebenso, wie der Frosch
im Märchen _zum _Prinzen wurde (und nicht Prinz wurde).
_
Etwas werden_ impliziert, wie hier schon beschrieben, ein Wollen oder Streben, 
während im zuerst beschriebenen Fall auslösende Kräfte von außen einwirken.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Frieder said:


> _Etwas werden_ impliziert, wie hier schon beschrieben, ein Wollen oder Streben,
> während im zuerst beschriebenen Fall auslösende Kräfte von außen einwirken.


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich hab' weiter oben geschrieben, dass mir klargeworden ist, dass _zu_ das Graduelle einer Entwicklung betont, dass aber ohne _zu ein Wollen oder Streben _am Werk wäre, erschließt sich mir nicht:

_Amerika ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten ein Land der scharfen sozialen Gegensätze geworden.


_Und, wie gesagt, mit _zu + Dativ_ lässt sich der graduelle Aspekt betonen. 
(Jetzt bekomm' ich wieder Zweifel, ob nicht _in den letzten Jahrzehnten_ genauso viel Gradualität bereits in obigen Satz bringt, sodass es dann doch keinen relevanten Unterschied zu _Amerika ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten zu einem Land der scharfen sozialen Gegensätze geworden _gibt.)


----------



## Perseas

Danke an alle für Eure Beiträge! 
Nach meiner kurzen Erfahrung, kann ich vermuten, dass in "ich bin zum (zu dem) Mörder geworden" die Umstände dazu geführt haben, dass der Sprecher jetzt ein Mörder ist. In "ich bin Mörder geworden" scheint dagegen die Intentifikation mit dem "Mörder" stärker zu sein.
Frieders Beispiel dient als Bestätigung: "Wenn ich sowas seh', werd' ich zum Tier". Ich werde zum Tier nur wenn ich sowas sehe, sonst nicht.


----------



## Sowka

Schimmelreiter said:


> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Ich hab' weiter oben geschrieben, dass mir klargeworden ist, dass _zu_ das Graduelle einer Entwicklung betont, dass aber ohne _zu ein Wollen oder Streben _am Werk wäre, erschließt sich mir nicht:
> 
> _Amerika ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten ein Land der scharfen sozialen Gegensätze geworden._



Wir haben ja weiter oben - und darauf bezieht sich Frieder - die Satzkonstruktionen nur auf Personen angewendet, ausgehend von "ich bin zum Mörder geworden". Und in dem Fall empfinde ich es genauso wie Frieder: Mit "zu" eine eher von außen beeinflusste Entwicklung - ohne "zu" eher ein Entschluss und ein Wollen. (Dass im wirklichen Leben stets beides verbunden ist und jeweils nur mehr oder weniger überwiegt, ist ja klar.)

Auch bei dem Satz über Amerika würde ich wohl eher (aber das ist jetzt wirklich schwer zu sagen, nachdem ich so lange auf diese Sätze gestarrt habe...) zu einer Konstruktion mit "zu" neigen: _zu einem Land der Gegensätze geworden_.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Weiter oben wurde der unbestimmte Artikel ausgelassen. Das führte zur absurden Gleichsetzung von _Mörder _mit einem Beruf.

Mit unbestimmtem Artikel wüsste ich nicht, worin der prinzipielle Unterschied zwischen menschlichen und nichtmenschlichen Subjekten liegen sollte. _werden _ist doch stets dieselbe Nominativkopula: _etwas wird etwas.

Du bist schon ein großer Mann geworden_ pflegt man sich bei männlichen Halbwüchsigen einzuschleimen. Welches Wollen soll da impliziert sein?


----------



## Sowka

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Du bist schon ein großer Mann geworden_ pflegt man sich bei männlichen Halbwüchsigen einzuschleimen. Welches Wollen soll da impliziert sein?


Keines.  

Die Unterscheidung bezieht sich also offenbar nur auf Situationen, in denen ein Sichentschließen/Entscheiden/Wollen/Streben überhaupt in Betracht kommen *kann* (was bei den genannten Beispielen "Mörder", "Arzt", "ein besserer Mensch" etc der Fall ist).


----------



## Perseas

Schimmelreiter said:


> _
> 
> Du bist schon ein großer Mann geworden_ pflegt man sich bei männlichen Halbwüchsigen einzuschleimen. Welches Wollen soll da impliziert sein?


Das Wollen der Natur? Es geht also um eine natürliche Entwicklung (Wandel).

In "ich bin zum Mörder geworden" ist die Entwicklung zum "Mörder" im Prinzip nicht gewollt sondern die Umstände haben laut dem Sprecher ihre Rolle dazu gespielt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Sowka said:


> Die Unterscheidung bezieht sich also offenbar nur auf Situationen, in denen ein Sichentschließen/Entscheiden/Wollen/Streben überhaupt in Betracht kommen *kann* (was bei den genannten Beispielen "Mörder", "Arzt", "ein besserer Mensch" etc der Fall ist).


Glaub ich nicht. _Er ist *ein* guter Arzt geworden/*ein* besserer Mensch geworden _impliziert keine Entscheidung. Nur die Berufsangabe ohne unbestimmten Artikel tut das. Der Artikel ist das Kriterium, nicht die Wahl _​Kopula vs. zu + Dativ.


_Vgl. auch:
_Er ist Arzt geworden. _(Berufsentscheidung)
vs.
_Er ist *ein *Arzt geworden, dem die Menschen vertrauen._


----------



## Sowka

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Er ist *ein* guter Arzt geworden/*ein* besserer Mensch geworden _impliziert keine Entscheidung. Nur die Berufsangabe ohne unbestimmten Artikel tut das. Der Artikel ist das Kriterium, nicht die Wahl _​Kopula vs. zu + Dativ._



Ja, stimmt: Er hätte auch ungewollt ein guter Arzt werden können. Dann ist der Unterschied zu der Konstruktion mit "zu" wohl wirklich nur die stärkere Gewichtung des Entwicklungs*prozesses*, die durch das "zu" signalisiert wird.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Perseas said:


> ich bin Mörder geworden


geht gar nicht, da _Mörder_ kein Beruf ist. _Ich bin Berufskiller geworden_ geht. Trotz fehlender Einzelgewerkschaft.


----------



## Glockenblume

Die Sätze mit _zu_ betonen meines Erachtens stärker ein *abschließendes* Ergebnis. Ohne _zu_ sind Änderungen in der weiteren Laufbahn leichter vorstellbar.


----------



## bearded

Glockenblume said:


> Die Sätze mit _zu_ betonen meines Erachtens stärker ein *abschließendes* Ergebnis. .


Aber wieso?  _In den letzten 5 Jahren bin ich zum Killer geworden, in den nächsten 5 Jahren werde ich wahrscheinlich zum Serial Killer._ Wäre so ein Satz denn nicht möglich? Die Karriere wird trotz 'zu' glücklich fortgesetzt.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> Die Karriere wird trotz 'zu' glücklich fortgesetzt.


Ich verstehe "abschließendes" nicht nur in Hinblick auf den ganzen Laufbahn sondern auch auf einen Teil des Laufbahns.


----------



## bearded

Also etappenweise abschließend. Es ist schon möglich.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion zum Thema _abschließend _nicht.

_Er ist ein guter Arzt geworden. _abgeschlossen
_Er ist zu einem guten Arzt geworden. _abgeschlossen

_zu + Dativ_ betont den Prozess des Ein-guter-Arzt-Werdens, fügt aber doch der schon in ersterem Satz bestehenden Abgeschlossenheit nicht ein "Mehr an Abgeschlossenheit" hinzu.


----------



## ablativ

Rein empfindungsmäßig (nun kann man natürlich sagen: "Empfinden kann man alles") würde ich auch 


> _Er ist ein guter Arzt geworden_


 weniger abgeschlossen ansehen, da man leicht _und hat das Potenzial zu einem sehr guten _ergänzen kann, was mir bei  





> _Er ist zu einem guten Arzt geworden_


 weniger passend erscheint.

Aber das ist rein subjektiv und entkräftet nicht Schimmelreiters Empfinden, was objektiv sicher auch richtig ist (vielleicht richtiger).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Richtig. Jetzt empfinde ich's auch. Danke, ablativ. Entscheidend war Deine Erklärung mit der Fortführung _​und hat das Potenzial zu einem sehr guten._


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Schimmelreiter said:


> Perseas said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ich bin Mörder geworden"
> 
> 
> 
> geht gar nicht, da _Mörder_ kein Beruf ist.
Click to expand...

Man kann aber Dinge sagen, wie z.B. 

_"Er ist Hobbykoch und Freizeitmusiker"_ (Quelle),

obwohl beide Bezeichnungen nichts mit Berufen im klassischen Sinne zu tun haben. 

Cheers
Abba


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ABBA Stanza said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perseas said:
> 
> 
> 
> "ich bin Mörder geworden"
> 
> 
> 
> geht gar nicht, da _Mörder_ kein Beruf ist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man kann aber Dinge sagen, wie z.B.
> 
> _"Er ist Hobbykoch und Freizeitmusiker"_ (Quelle),
> 
> obwohl beide Bezeichnungen nichts mit Berufen im klassischen Sinne zu tun haben.
Click to expand...

_Beruf _war als Basisanwendung gedacht: _Er ist Lehrer/Polizist geworden. _Nichtprofessionelle Beschäftigungen gehen natürlich auch. _Mörder_ ist aber eine solche nicht, denn bloß einmal gemordet zu haben, macht noch keine Beschäftigung. 


Schimmelreiter said:


> _Ich bin Berufskiller geworden_ geht.


----------

